# Rigs run this weekend



## Dorado (Jan 26, 2014)

Heading out Friday evening coming back saturday afternoon, anyone else going? as far as I can tell by looking at the markers it's gonna be reasonable, I'll be out there on my 22' cat! Pm me if you need a buddy boat! Or someone to drink beer with Friday night! Tight lines


----------

